# Slingshot of the Month - Jan. 2014 Nominations



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Same deal as always: Nominate slingshots made in December that you didn't make and nobody else nominated before you.

Nominations need to have a picture and a link to the original post.

Nominations will be open for a week and then we'll vote.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Flippinout Starship- XP class


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ash's "Bee"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28230-let-it-bee/


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=48794 is one nice slingshot!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm going to nominate Rays fine pocket shooter. 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28668-special-dogwood-dankungesque-w-burgundy-micarta-core/?p=378750


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

robert.w.taylor.777 said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=48794 is one nice slingshot!


I can't figure out who made this one, can somebody help me out with a maker and/or original post?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I nominate *Gardengroove*'s "Secret Santa Gift" posted on December 12th.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27613-secret-slingshot-santa-2013-gift-showcase/?p=373304


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

M.J said:


> robert.w.taylor.777 said:
> 
> 
> > http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=48794 is one nice slingshot!
> ...


Pretty sure that looks like Noobshooter's new belt sander in the background . . .

Edit : Damn I'm good - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28910-just-another-slingshot/#entry382709


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My nomination is for Wingshooter's Realtree 24-50

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28600-starship-with-the-realtree-advantage-camo/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > robert.w.taylor.777 said:
> ...


Thanks, man!

That one was posted Jan 4, nominate it next month :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I nominate *Matthias Daues* "A Fork for Q" slingshot ...'nuff said!! 

You can find the thread here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28697-a-fork-for-q/









Cheers ...Q


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

I nominate a slingshot by Dr J who made a beautiful and unique slingshot last month, the "Aluminum Caymanite Slinger". You can find it here: http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/28358-Aluminum-Caymanite-Slinger


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I nominate Pawpawsailor's Plippin' Fickle. Just because I love it! Good luck!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Would like to nominate "The Summit" by flicks.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28786-the-summit/


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry guys I can not figure out how to link a post. I've tried and tried and I'm just too internet illiterate . But I want to nominate Dan Fords "SSA" . The creativity and craftsmanship is unbelievable . Great work Dan Ford!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

My nomination goes to Daniel aka Hrawk for the beautiful acrylic/aluminum shooter I received in a swap of Secret Santa 2013. Heck, I think every shooter of the big trade should get nominated here. Here is the link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27613-secret-slingshot-santa-2013-gift-showcase/page-13#entry376968

















Cheers, Simon


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd like to nominate BPR's "HAMMER THAT APPLE"
A awesome hammer grip!









http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28719-hammer-that-apple/


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cant help it ! Thats my nominate.

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_1072/gallery_5507_1072_123608.jpg

They are well U know.

cheers


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

My nomination this month is for FishDoug's "My finest moment "Its a beautiful piece !

You can see the original thread here....... http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28534-my-finest-moment/


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I nominate. Picaso by JOS http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28633-barreta-ergo-¨picaso¨-slingshot/


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I would like to nominate AmmoMike's "Alien"

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28825-handmade-shooter/


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I would like to nominate Chris's aka S.s Slinger and his patriot! It's is the first HDPE slingshot with a wood palm swell I've ever seen!

Link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28444-the-patriot/?hl=patriot


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you very much! I see the light. & the one to vote for.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

This month I would like to nominate the "Juggernaut"

A piece of wood, saved from the fireplace and turned into an incredible slingshot by Quercusuber. I love this shape and grain. Good luck Q!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28774-slingshot-in-old-holm-oak-juggernaut/


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I nominate August West's Crazy Colors.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28775-crazy-colors/page-2


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I would like to nominate "On every day of Christmas..." by F00by. His "secondly" one from the original post.. Looks great man..

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28634-on-every-day-of-christmas/?hl=nice


----------



## DaineRicePicasso (Dec 17, 2013)

I would like to nominate pawpaws white hdpe pfs
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/1430-pfs-collection/


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

DaineRicePicasso said:


> I would like to nominate pawpaws white hdpe pfs
> http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/1430-pfs-collection/


I'm making a judgment call on this one, without an original post a slingshot can't be nominated. All we have for this one is a gallery image.


----------



## DaineRicePicasso (Dec 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> DaineRicePicasso said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to nominate pawpaws white hdpe pfshttp://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/1430-pfs-collection/
> ...


Paw paw sent me a private message. Because I asked him if he had any slingshots for sale and he took a picture of this to me and I decided to buy it. Buy it looked cool so I decided to take a picture and put it on my account so everyone can see the new sling I got.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, cool. I still think that not having a full post to refer to would hurt your nomination's chances of winning.


----------

